# What Pokemon would you, realistically, have?



## nastypass (Aug 5, 2010)

Saw a thread like this on /vp/, but my post was too long, so I decided to post it here instead!  Basically, you decide which Pokemon you'd own based on where you live and where you've traveled, and post how you got each of them.

I'll start.
Location:  Northeast Ohio (pretty much equidistant between Akron and Younstown, closest to Warren if there's anyone here that has any idea where those are  :B)
Pokemon:
-Linoone, by now probably level 38.  It had been hiding in the attic part of our garage a few years after we moved here (I was three when we moved, so at this point I'd be... four or five?  not sure).  My dad eventually got fed up with it, caught it, and gave it to me as my first Pokemon after a _very_ lengthy debate with my mother over rabies and how the two huskies we had at the time would react.  He's been The Bro ever since, even for my little sister.  (There really had been a raccoon in our garage around this time, but dad had just killed it when it had tried to start a fight with our huskies.  He used his bow so that I wouldn't wake up and cry over it...)
-Poliwhirl, by now probably level 36.  My grandparents gave me a recently-hatched Poliwag as my 7th birthday present.  It was the only egg of my grandpa's Politoed that they decided to keep, the others had all been given away.  I'm fairly sure that I'll evolve it into a Poliwhirl once I get my hands on a Water Stone.  As anyone who's been voting for Hiram Farm on the Pepsi Refresh program knows (hurr obvious plug is obvious), my dad works on a farm that gives autistic adults something to do every day.  He's made very unsubtle hints about how helpful another fighting type would be there.  I think I might leave him here if he evolves before I go to college, but I haven't told him yet.  I might just make it a surprise.
-Dustox, by now probably level 35.  My dad explained Pokemon battles and capturing Pokemon when I was about six.  There's a large field by our house that the owner uses to grow soybeans and feed corn, so he decided that would be the easiest to go there to show me.  This little guy was the first thing we ran into (albeit as a Wurmple).
-Pelipper, by now probably level 30.  I caught him as a Wingull during one of my family's trips to the Cleveland zoo when I was 10.  You technically aren't allowed to bring empty Pokeballs into the zoo, but I was ten.  You can't have expected me to _not_ try to catch the zoo Pokemon.  When my dad saw me try to subtly (by ten year old standards) throw a ball at one of the Donphan, he stopped me, explained that they were probably already registered with the zoo, and let me off with a warning.  ...I then proceeded to use the ball on one of the Wingull that was hanging around the food area trying to steal people's french fries.  Mom was not happy.
-Gengar, by now probably level 29.  Interesting story behind this one.  I don't usually walk to or from school, seeing as it's an almost half hour walk, but drama club rehearsal had taken strangely long, and dad had taken a few extra hours at work (this was a few months after he lost his eye and was his last day of his old job.  long story, don't ask) so he would take quite a while to come and pick me up.  Rather than just wait around at 7 PM in mid-December, I decided to start walking home and meet him roughly half way.  I passed the local cemetery along the way, which ordinarily isn't particularly creepy at all, but I'd just run over to the other side of the road because there was a dog on the side I'd been walking on and I didn't want it to follow me and it kept barking and augh.  Anyway, on this particular occasion, I was pretty scared.  Then, out of nowhere, a Gastly pops out and I practically wet myself.  I instinctively threw out Linoone and wasted like five minutes using normal attacks before I thought to use Odor Sleuth, and it still took me ten more minutes to finally bag him.  Got him just in time, too, because my dad drove up a minute later, and his headlights would have scared it away.  Got him evolved in a trade-and-trade-back deal with H-land when he came to visit last year.
-Ekans, by now probably level 18.  Most recent catch, maybe four or five weeks ago.  I'd been camping with my family and some other relatives (who are the ones that technically own the camp site, but that's another story) and my dad went out to get firewood.  No big deal, we got some without any trouble.  But apparently, while we were out, this guy slithered down from the hillside and was right in our path on our way back.  As soon as my dad heard the rattle he froze.  As soon as my dad froze I started thinking, heard the rattle, and then froze.  After everyone else had gotten the dog inside the cabin, dad tried nudging it with a stick to make it leave.  It just struck the stick instead.  After about three minutes of standing still, I got fed up and sent out Gengar to weaken it some so I could catch it.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 5, 2010)

Kecleon, level 27, found on a trip to Florida; ekans x4, level 7, obtained at a reptile pokémon expo; houndour, level 19, gotten from a pet store; poochyena, level 12, and mightyena, level 24, both offspring from the houndour; assorted offspring from dad's clefable, level 62, caught in Carlsbad Caverns.


----------



## Flora (Aug 5, 2010)

Starting Location: I live like fifteen minutes from Philadelphia and spend half my life there anyway, so I might as well make it there.

Pokemon:

Glameow: My mom used to work for a vet and, as a result, would sometimes take home litters of Meowth/Skitty/Glameow to take care of them for a while. Occasionally, she find strays and take care of them as well. (in fact, most of the cat Pokemon in our house were strays at one point) One day, when I was ten, my dad found a litter of Glameow kittens nearby his work, caught them and took them home. My sisters and I each got to keep one.

Zigzagoon and Pachirisu: My mom, though she no longer works for a vet, loves to feed the birds outside, which means they flock to our yard. My mom came downstairs one morning to find a Zigzagoon trying to eat the birdseed. She caught it (to spare the Starly from hunger) and gave it to me (as my older sister had many Pokemon of her own and my little sister didn't care). 

There was also a Pachirisu that tried to get into the bird feeder _every single day._ At first my mom simply watched it amusedly, but once it managed to knock a screw out, she decided to catch it. I got this one since, for some reason, I had a strange obsession with the squirrels.

Buneary: The back of our house is basically a forest - which means Stantler, Vulpix and Buneary aren't uncommon. (seriously. I couldn't even sleep one night because there was a fox _screaming _outside. Have you ever heard a fox howl? It _sounds like a screaming woman.)_ My dad found a little one, caught it, and gave it to me.

Vulpix: Remember that screaming fox I mentioned earlier? It wouldn't shut up until my dad caught it. It's more of a family pet now, really.

Starly: I was practicing throwing Pokéballs for when I became an awesome trainer. I..accidentally caught a bird.


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 5, 2010)

hmmmm.  This looks pretty cool.

Location: Vancouver Island, British Columbia, Canada.

-Persian, Level 41
---My family has always owned a Persian, since even before I was born. Shortly after I turned four, my mother's had kittens, and I was permitted one of them as a pet. This one has been with me ever since, evolving around when I started middle school.

-Milotic, level 34
---My city is a fishing city, and every year they hold a Festival for fish and fishermen; I entered the fishing competition when I was young, and managed to catch a scraggly little Feebas.  After keeping it in a fishtank for a few years, an influx of attention from me towards the little fish at the birth of my sister eventually let her evolve.  She lives in our swimming pool when I'm at home.

-Whiscash, level 31
---Barboach fishing in the lake is a big kid's pastime in the summer, though we rarely catch anything, and if we do it gets away, since they're hard to hold onto.  But one year, my friend's dad, who is an expert fisherman, helped us. I managed to walk away with a small Barboach to keep the Feebas from the year previous company. He evolved shortly after Milotic did.

-Staravia, about level 25
---When I was ten, the neighbor's Delcatty nearly killed a young Starly in our yard. My mother managed to catch it and nurse it back to health, and it bonded with us, and she let me keep it.  He isn't too fond of my parents' Tailows, finding them loud and kind of dumb.

-Corphish, level 23
---There are lots of rivers and streams in the area I live, and you tend to see a lot of them when you're young and adventurous. Corphish catching was always kind of a sport to the boys in the area, who would see who could catch one and not get pinched. When I was 14, my current boyfriend had managed to catch one and give it to me.

-Sentret, level 15 (Minus tail)
---Only a couple of years ago now, a pack of Sentret would start to eat the catfood stored on the porch at night. One of the younger ones was missing a tail, presumably from a fight with a neighbor's dog.  After some gentle coaxing and weeks to bonding, I managed to catch it.


----------



## Chopsuey (Aug 5, 2010)

This is..... kinda interesting! :D

I live in a farming town surrounded by hills, plus there's a creek there. 

Scyther, Level 32.
First Pokémon. I was poking around in some mantis Scyther nests, then I noticed a huge egg. It was creamy white, speckled with green. It barely fit in my backpack (It was also quite heavy.), but I managed to get it home safely. I kept it in my basement, staying with it in all of my free time. It hatched, I kept it fed with leftovers. When he got strong enough for a fight, we bought a Pokéball. End of simple story.

Ekans, Level 24.
Was walking near a river on a fishing trip (Hoping for some Barboach--nothing.) and noticed a bruised-up, bleeding object on the path. It attempted to fight me off, until I sprayed it with a Potion, where it submitted to the nice, relaxing spray. After having her professionally checked to make sure she had fully recovered, I talked her into joining my... arsenal.

Aron, Level 29.
Basically, I can't describe where I found him. (If I snap a photo, I'll post it. It's a cliff.) Noticed him there, nibblin' on a piece of granite. He knocked out Ekans, and nearly Scyther, but I caught him by surprise by throwing a Pokéball early in the fight.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 5, 2010)

I live in some suburbs in Illinois, a good mile or two away from anything important.

Delcatty, Lv... 56, I'd say: Our family had a serious Rattata problem back when we lived in our apartment, and our neighbor gave us a baby Skitty so she could kill 'em when she was older. I was about three years old at the time and couldn't imagine life without the cat now.

Murkrow, Lv. 35: I was nine years old when we moved into our house, and when we first moved in we noted a few Murkrows flocking around. I just happened to catch one while playing with a Pokeball one day. I still haven't found a Dusk Stone to evolve him.

Skuntank, Lv... certainly after the level that Stunky evolves at: It so happened that about a year after I caught the Murkrow that a Stunky got caught in my window well (my bedroom is in the basement). Dad caught him and gave him to me... for some reason. He got a lot of attention after my little sister was born, so he evolved.

Vulpix, Lv. 31: There happened to be a family of Vulpix/Ninetales living in the forest behind the house. One baby Vulpix happened to get lost and wander up to our house, where I found her and begged Mom to let me keep her.

Stantler, Lv. 29: There's a lot of deer around here, and sometimes they wander onto places where humans are. I was at school one day, and we were walking back from lunch, when a Stantler ran past us through the parking lot and toward a wooded patch. I instinctively threw a ball at it and happened to catch it.

Corphish, Lv. 15: The newest addition. Recently I've started taking walks down to an old mostly-abandoned park in the neighborhood, where there's a pair of small lakes. One day after it rained, I decided I'd walk around the bigger of the two to see what I could see. I sat down a moment about halfway around... and was attacked in the ass by a Corphish. So I did what anyone would do: I bashed it in the head with an Ultra Ball and caught it.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 5, 2010)

I live in Sweden. I would have a Swinub farm.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 5, 2010)

Starting Location: 20 minutes outside of Baltimore.

Graveler, level 62: When I was a little kid, by which I mean two years old, I lived in Oklahoma. We loved to dig up rose rocks, but one time as I was digging, a Geodude attacked me. My dad caught it for me and gave it to me as my first Pokemon, and I kept it when we moved, though it still has not evolved.

Porygon2, level 49: I used to be addicted to GameCube when I was around 7. I didn't have one, but my friend down the street did. So anyway, we would always hang out together and play two player Mario Kart co-op on it. Anyway, one day I noticed a glitch. In the course select screen, mirror mode looked like it had something in the mirror. When I checked closely, I realized it was a Porygon! I pulled out a Pokeball and oddly managed to catch the thing. It evolved to a Porygon2 when I got a Wii (lolupgrade).

Pinsir, level 23: This is my newest catch. In Chorus class one day, all the girls in the Soprano section started screeching. I looked over from the tenors and saw that there was a beetle crawling across the floor, and like any normal person, I would catch it. Owait. But I still did catch it.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 5, 2010)

Starting Location: FUKKIN SCOTLAAAAND

- Ten million Shellos - _WHY ARE THEY ALWAYS IN MY HOUSE_


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Aug 5, 2010)

Let's see, well, I live in a swampy area in upstate New York, so...

Well, three years ago, before a development was built behind my house, I used to travel through the marsh.  I've seen quite a bit of Wooper there, and I decided to catch one that came out at me.  It's now at level nineteen.

Before that, I lived in a place further upstate, near Tug Hill.  We had a little stream passing by the house, and I once caught a Yanma flying there.  It's at level twenty-five.

A year before that, my family and I were playing in our yard when it began to snow.  Hard.  In the middle of summer.  I went to investigate one of the larger piles of snow (it was actually a leftover pile from the previous summer, but it didn't want to melt.  It happened to be a Snover that saw the pile of snow, and happily buried itself in it.  Now, it's at level 34.

Before that house (Yeah, I moved to a lot of different houses), I lived in a house quite near to my current one.  My friend across the street was a guitar player, and had a lot of fans, particularly Whismur.  When I turned ten, he gave me one as my starting Pokémon.  It is now level thirty-eight and a Loudred.

(I think I moved around too much as a child.)

Edit: I just caught a male Nidoran a minute ago.  It was just walking around my mom's garden, and she called me down to tell me to shoo it out.  I, instead, decided to catch it.  It seems to be around level eight.


----------



## .... (Aug 5, 2010)

*Location:* Somewhere hot. Where it gets to 100 degrees in the summer. (No, I will not tell you where I live.)

*Pokemon:*

*Shuppet:* Around level 44. My first Pokemon. My mom, when I was 7, gave me 10 Pokeballs, and told me to go catch a wild Pokemon. She lent me one of her her Skitties, and I was wandering around in the grass outside my house. When I got bored, I looked up in the eaves of my house and saw a Shuppet. Then, because I was 7, I spent 5 minutes straight getting Skitty to use Tackle on it. I gave up, threw a Pokeball, and caught it. I showed my mom and she said that she expected me to catch an Oddish or something. It's been my favorite Pokemon that I've caught ever since.

*Rotom:* Around level 38. When I first got my DS, I turned it on and a Rotom popped out. I threw a few Pokeballs and caught it. My mom then asked me why I had a lot of creepy Pokemon and not cute ones like her twenty Skitties.

*Quilava:* Around level 37. When I was 11, they started teaching us about Pokemon battles and Contests at school. We were each given a starter and told how to take care of it. Then we had to choose between battles or contests. I chose battles. We were then told to go out to the playground and battle some Pokemon. I got extremely bored, because I knew this stuff, so I spent those times getting Quilava to like Rotom and Shuppet. 

*Togetic:* Around level 36. Once I graduated elementary school, we were each given a mystery egg to take care of. Mine hatched into a Togepi and I then evolved it into a Togetic. She quickly bonded with my other three Pokemon.

*Sneasel:* Around level 32. One day, I got a call from one of my friends. There was a Sneasel in their backyard, terrorizing his little brother. All their Pokemon had already fainted, so I came and battled it. I then caught it , much to their surprise.

*Murkrow:* Around level 31. When I went to my Junior High School, I saw a Murkrow stalking me and my friend. He battled it, and all but one of his fainted. I sent out Shuppet, weakened it and caught it.

Also probably a thousand more Ghost-types that are stalking my house.
And occasionally we get swarms of Paras. In our kitchen.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 6, 2010)

I live in a city. Big whoop. BTW, all of these are true except the me catching parts, no matter how weird they may seem.

1: Lopunny, ~lv. 43
Once upon a time, my mom attempted to plant strawberries in our yard. I caught the rabbit after he ate the newgrown vines.

2: Gastrodon (East), ~lv. 35. 
Once my mom accidentally put a slug in her mouth. (Gee, I'm not giving her a good rep, an I? This is true, BTW.) After she spit it out, I befriended the Shellos, which recently evolved.

3: Chatot ~lv. 38.
The family pet, basically. We had one, and it flew away. The next was too timid for anything. The third, got accidentally stepped on by my dad not noticing it. Number 4 is the longest-living one, inherited from someone else, but it has a nice bond with my family, especially my dad. Its nickname is Dallas. [3 parakeets, then a cockatiel]. 

4: Shiny Yanmega ~lv. 41
One day I was in the public pool, when a shiny Yanma landed right next to me. I'm lucky I had some Poke balls on hand!

5: Pachirisu ~lv. 32
My dad, like me, is an  avid bird fan. So, we set up a few bird feeders outside our house, then discovered this squirrel trying to eat the bird seed. We shooed it off, then took protective measures. It tried to get at the birdseed for six months afterward, always failing, when I finally caved in and gave it mercy. It is now a good friend, and shares our Chatot's bird seed.

6: Taillow, ~lv. 9
Last week, a Taillow found its way into my friend's vaction cabin while I was there. As it tried frantically to get out, I seized the opportunity to catch the Pre-evo of my favorite Pokemon. I am training it now to be as strong as my other pokemon.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 7, 2010)

Location: Literally, right in between Washington, D.C. and Richmond, Virginia in a suburb.

Pokemon:

Arcainine M Lv 30: Got as family pet when six. He's very fat, lazy, and sick, so we don't battle with him.

Arcainine M Lv 31: Got as family pet when ten. He's a bit of a dimwit and always has a rash of something or another, but he can be strong when he wants to be.

Misdrevous F Lv 27: Found on one of the city's tours after she tugged on Mom's hair. I wonder if she died in one of the Civil War battles here?

Glameow F Lv 14 x2: A pair of stray cats that Mom sometimes gives water to. They're really more the neighborhood's cats, though.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 7, 2010)

Location: Cardiff

Pokémon:

Wingull - They're everywhere you look around these parts, more common than Pidgey. I decided I sorta liked them so I caught one. I don't plan on evolving him but if he wants to I'll allow it :). Also don't listen to what anyone else says, my Wingull is the best Wingull.

Purugly - Pet shop! And he eats way too much :(

Murkrow -  Well I love them so much and they're quite common so I went and caught one. In fact I didn't catch her when I actually went out looking, there just happened to be one sitting on an island in the middle of the road. I actually saw a Murkrow sitting there every day for a few weeks and I assume it was the same one each day. I managed to get pretty close when I decided to take a look so it wasn't that hard to catch!

Magnemite - Ever since I wrecked one of out old CRT TVs with a magnet I avoided bringing these home but now that we don't use that type of screen any more I decided why not catch one. So I went out to the place I saw one when I was younger; next to a pylon in an ADSA car park. I came across its nest quite near it, in the woods (who knew they lived in nests!?) and caught it. I think it was a baby since I almost got struck by lightning three times on the way home and swore I saw a Magneton following me. I do feel a bit guilty.


I think a bunch of Pikachu moved into the garden recently as well, which makes a nice change from the Croagunks (which I actually haven't seen for a while).


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmm... let's see, just going by pets and maybe some other random critters that live in the area...

1: Garfield aka "Garf," an older Persian with hyperthyroid problems (so he's a bit on the skinny side even though he eats loads and loads of food.)  Despite this, he still whups Teekee's ass every time the younger cat sneaks out of the house to start a fight.  He wandered into our yard years ago as a small and very skinny Meowth, and was named after Garfield because he would eat anything (including lasagna.)

2: Teekee, a young Purugly who is exceptionally fat yet still manages to run around pretty fast when he feels like it.  We found him on the side of the road as a scrawny-looking Glameow, though he quickly gained weight and evolved after we brought him home.  He usually stays in the house, but whenever he slips out, he always starts fights with Garf... only to get swatted in the face really hard and sent running off in fear _every single time._

3: Sam, a large, extraordinarly fluffy, and stubby-legged Eevee who lives in the front yard.  Originally owned by a really horrible person, my mom bought him from that guy, basically rescuing him.  He gets along well with Rascal, and the two play together (pretty roughly!) whenever they have the chance, despite the size difference between the two.  He sometimes comes inside, but he can't stay in for too long because he's never quite learned not to pee in the house.

4: Rascal, an Arcanine who lives under a big tree in the backyard.  My mom got him from the animal shelter when he was a little Growlithe, and he's grown absolutely huge since then; my sister frequently wrestles with him, and she actually needs to use her full strength to keep up with him.  He really seemed to like the family of Torchics and Combuskens that we used to have, and would try to protect them from Linoones, stray Houndours, and other critters as long as they stayed close enough to the area where he lives.

5: Juan, a Combusken.  Someone had a bunch of them and offered them to my mom, so she took the whole bunch in.  Since then, the original family of Combuskens have reproduced, and the little baby Torchics have grown up.  Unfortunately, however, most of them have died (mostly due to Houndours getting loose and attacking them, or other predators catching them.)  Juan is the only one of them that's left; he's grown pretty big, and will probably evolve into a Blaziken soon.  He usually sleeps in the big tree in the middle of the yard, right above where Rascal lives.

6: Two small, unnamed Barboaches who live in a fishtank in our dining room.  We found them years ago at a petstore that is now no longer open.  They belong to an odd subspecies of Barboach that swims upside-down.

Other things that I'd probably have the opportunity to catch if every critter I've seen around my house was translated into a Pokémon: various small birds (mainly Pidgeys and Spearows), other Barboaches and maybe a few Magikarps in the creek nearby, Caterpies and their evolved forms (or maybe Wurmples?), Beedrills, Spinaraks and maybe some Ariadoses, _way too many damn Ledybas_ swarming our house, a Combee or two every once and a while, Zigzagoons and Linoones, Murkrows, Geodudes and maybe even the occasional Graveler or Onix up on the mountain behind our house, an Ekans or two in or near the creek, Stantlers... probably a lot more that I can't think of off the top of my head.


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok, well I have three cats, so I guess Persian, level 33, Purugly, level 35, and Flareon level 20.  I live around Lancaster, so Miltank probably around level 20 and Pachirisu because there are sooo many squirells, maybe level 15.  Also, maybe a Swellow, because of the Swallows.  Maybe level 25.

Lan-kist-er, not Lan-cast-er.  Pennsylvania's Lancaster came way before California's, so dont get that mixed up.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Aug 8, 2010)

LOCATION: Engadine, Sutherland Shire, Syndey, NSW, Austalia, Earth, Milky Way, Universe, God's back yard (But I used to live in England so)

(R.I.P) Mightyena (Max) , was level 43. Brought from a pet shop, it tradgicly died (In RL) after it's leash snapped and it ran accross the road. Did I mention there was a bus coming?

(R.I.P) Mightyena (Rover) , was level 40. Also brought from pet shop, but died before Max due to natural causes.

Murkrow (Echo) , level 34. There is a hole flock of them living in a tree in my backyard. They all cry either "Oi!" or "Wha...te...ver" because they like copying human voices. Anyway, I caught one just to shut it up.

Spinarak (Spiderspider) , level 18. It's Australia. Spiders all around. I didn't wanna be poisoned so I caught it. I was planning on releasing it (I'm arachnaphobic) but I got kinda attatched to it

Ekans (Ssssnake) , level 23. Again, Australia. Found when I was walking home from school, just lying across the pathway like nobody cared. Well, I didn't wanna be bitten so I caught it.


----------



## Ralts (Aug 9, 2010)

A Delcatty with a very hard scratch and bite.


----------



## Strife89 (Aug 14, 2010)

My guess is that I'd probably have a Kirlia by now; she approached me curiously when I was young, and we've been close pals since. She goes by Deborah, after my mom; her idea.

(Being deadly serious, not just saying it out of preference for the Ralts line. Read Ralts's Pokedex descriptions. See also my TCoD quiz result in my sig.)


----------



## Zuu (Aug 14, 2010)

Starting location: Northern Texas
Pokemon:
Meowth - Level unknown, due to its release while I was still young. Purchased from a store originally.
Rattata - Deceased from old age. Purchased in a store as well. Was level 17 when he expired.
Scyther - Level 29. Biked out around a sparsely wooded area and found him stalking an Ariados.
Magneton - Level 31. Built from a kit received from my uncle. (Yes, I contend that the Magnemite line consists of constructs.)
Victreebel - Level 38. Found as a level 7 Bellsprout when he wandered into my backyard. 
Venomoth - Level 31. Caught as a level 19 Venonat, while roaming the fields around my grandmother's house.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 14, 2010)

Starting location: Oxfordshire
Pokemon:

Lucky the male buneary (L20). Got as a family pet. Very affectionate, likes running around in circles around my feet.

Zoe the nidoran female (L30). An old, grumpy pet who is very timid. Hides when you approach her. 

Gastrodon (f) (L30). When I was a kid, I liked to collect slugs. This shellos became my starter pokemon after I found her under a rock, and soon evolved.


----------



## Evil Link (Aug 14, 2010)

With the amount of parks near where I live, I would no doubt have caught a Caterpie and Pidgey when I was young. And because of the river just down the road, likely a Magikarp, too.

Now, the Caterpie would be a Butterfree, probably around Level 40, whilst the Pidgey would be a Pidgeot of about Level 38.

As for the Magikarp, that would probably still be a Magikarp at Level 14 because I don't have the patience to wait for it to learn an attack and then get it up 6 more levels. xD


A Nidoran  would also be nice to have had, I would love a Nidoking and so I would have trained that to Level 35 or so, too.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 14, 2010)

An Espeon, which I recieved the Eevee egg for my tenth birthday as a starter. After it hatched, we immediately bonded, and eventually it got so happy it evolved.


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 14, 2010)

Heh, this should be fun. 

Lily, Lopunny, lvl 54, female: I was born in Colorado, and my mother was a firm believer in early exposure to Pokemon.  We had two Growlithe growing up, as well as a Glameow that ran away.  My first Pokemon, though, was a Bunnery.  She started out skittish, like most, but I played with her every day until she mellowed.  Not too long after, she evolved.  (I was terribly proud that she was happy enough to evolve at level 12.)

Ron, Arbok, lvl 43, male:  As a small child, I would constantly pick up snake Pokemon, which always terrified my parents (they thought I would get bit by a poisonous one.  Never did, fortunately.)  As soon as I could, I caught several.  I can't actually remember if Ron was an Ekans I caught in Colorado or Vermont (from his name, it seems like the former, but his weakened poison makes me think the latter).

Greeny, Sceptile, lvl 46, male: I moved to the Marshall Islands when I was eight.  Kwajalein (the island I lived on) was crawling with Treecko. (I think either someone accidently let loose a breeding pair, or this was where they came from before being imported.)  I loved to catch them and let them go (sans Pokeball), and when I turned ten, I registered one as my starter, and he's since evolved.  He's had a lot of names over the years, but the only one I can constantly remember is Greeny.  

Humahumanukanukaapua'a, Vibrava, lvl 39, female:  There were a lot of Trapinch all over the beaches of Kwajalien.  This particular one bit my mother on the toe and wouldn't let go until I caught her!  Had a bit of trouble getting her back to the states, but it ended up okay.  It's taken forever to evolve her, but it's worth it not to get bitten so often.

Lucky, Espeon, lvl 42, male:  After a few years, my folks moved back to the states, to Vermont.  I didn't have a huge social life, so I started volunteering at Pokemon shelters.  Lucky was a rather hyper Eevee that had been in and out of the shelter for half a year (and I thank the stars that the shelter I worked at had a no-kill policy).  My folks wanted a family pet, so we took him home.  Turns out he just needed a place to run around, and was actually rather calm when he got several runs a day.  I bonded with him, taking him everywhere, and, senior year, he evolved into an Espeon.  

Indy, Weavile, lvl 40, female: My brother likes to get pets, but doesn't like to take care of them.  After we moved to Vermont, he convinced our parents to get him a Zigzagoon.  She ended up as my mothers.  After that, he wanted a Sneasel, which was again bought for him, and ended up as mine.  (He gave her the name, it's apparently short for Indiana.  I like to think it's short for Indigo, which makes slightly more sense.)  I took her to college with me, where a friend gave me a Razor Claw to level her with.  She's slightly spastic and insane, but a great conversation starter, as well as being bloody adorable.

Currently, I'm also training a Meowth that's not actually mine, but lives in the house I'm at.  I've had the opportunity to catch any number of other Pokemon, but these are the ones that travel with me.  My mother has a few Torchic and a Zigzagoon (she doesn't like evolving them), my brother has an Electrike (from my folks), a Tailow (formerly mine), and a Geodude (he caught out west), and my dad pretends he doesn't like Pokemon (although I'm certain he has a Magnezone and a Porygon-Z from work, and possibly a Scizor).


----------



## Dave Strider (Aug 14, 2010)

I'll have a go.

starting Location: Small Village near Stafford, England

Waldo, Arcanine, Lv 40: More of a family pet than my own but, eh. We adopted him from a breeder when I was around 4. He was about 2 weeks old when we took him home, been a cherished pet ever since. He pretty lazy though he does like walks occasionally. My dad sometimes uses him for mock battles against me and my sister.  Evolved at around 5 years old.

Star, Ledian, Lv 32: We have a lot of bug types 'round here, so I decided to catch one when I was around 7. I found her in the bush opposite my house and got Mum to catch her. She's pretty excitable and likes battling. Around Lv 3 when I found her.

Tank, Forretress, Lv 33: As I said, lots of bug types. I caught this guy shortly after Star.
I found him in a nearby woodland and had a small battle with him before catching him in a fast ball. HE doesn't say much and likes to do some battling. He only evolved last week. Aorund Lv 10 when caught.

Caco, Loudred,  Lv 29: Whismur are pretty common in the village and my parents gave her to me as a birthday present. She shouts really loud when scared but we managed to minimise that for now. Lv 5 when recieved.

Vange, Eevee, Lv 12: Received him as a starter from my school when I was 10. He's pretty nice and is like a second pet rather than a battling Pokemon. He battles a bit for tourneys but prefers not to. He's a bit jealous of Waldo but is also a bit scared of him. Lv 5 when recieved.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 15, 2010)

Hmm interesting. 

Area-Twin Cities MN

Charmeleon- a gift from a family friend as a Charmander when I was a kid. The parents weren't too happy about the random fires though. But once it evolved it mellowed out and works great for starting bonfires. 

Pidgey- Bought in a pet store. Cute little thing that I use to send letters to people. 

Ekans- Found while on a camping trip up North. It tried to attack me at first, but Charmander protected me and I ended up catching it. 

Ratata- found in my garage. Scared teh living crap out of me while I was cleaning, so much that I threw a pokeball at it.


----------



## Hiikaru (Aug 15, 2010)

Man, Walker, your story is awesome!

Oh, let's see, I'm sure I have some interesting animal stories I can turn into Pokemon ones...

*Location:* It's a desert area, freezing in the winter and scorching in the summer.

*Eevee/m (no nickname, I was too young to decide on one)* - _level 20 when traded_
When I was really young, we kept an old Snorlax out in the yard, although we couldn't really afford to feed her. She was particularly excited about the groceries one night and made her way into the garage... right as the door was coming down. Needless to say, we didn't feel ready for another Pokemon, but after a while, an Eevee started hanging out around the house. He came around every day for weeks, and I finally convinced my parents to let me capture him. He favored my uncle, though, so in the end I gave him up. I still haven't quite given up on the idea of catching a new Eevee for my team though, someday.

*Wigglytuff/Bunny/m* - _level 30_
We moved to the desert after that, home of many scary Pokemon. As a kid, I wasn't fond of the kind of Pokemon that could be found in our new location, so I contented myself playing with my dad's bird Pokemon and his lazy Houndour. But during a meteor shower one night, as my mom was running trying to catch sight of the falling meteorites, she tripped over a small blobby Pokemon that had been drawn out by the state of the sky. I heard her shouting about a Jigglypuff and ran out to help. It was injured and in a panic, but we managed to calm it down and get it inside. Grateful to our efforts, it volunteered to become my second Pokemon. My mom, not a trainer but a fan of the puff family, begin calling him Bunny and the name unfortunately stuck. When we moved again, we bought a Moon Stone in a town on the way there.

*Sentret/Qwill/m* - _level 7_
For a long time we lived in a place that didn't allow untrained Pokemon. There wasn't any point in picking up new Pokemon that wouldn't be allowed out of their Pokeballs, so it wasn't until we moved back to the town where we found Bunny that we were able to look for another Pokemon. We took a trip to a center for abandoned Pokemon. I had my eye on a pair of identical Pikachu (I never did figure out which one I would have chosen), but as we were leaving to discuss our options, we heard a loud cry from a side room. An adorable Sentret had been separated from the rest of of the Pokemon, and when we inquired the lady at the desk informed us that he had been abandoned because he had been attacked by the family's Floatzel (no, really. Only he was a cat attacked by a dog in real life). We took him home on the spot. He gets into a lot of fights with the Growlithe my dad chose, but he's kind of a sissy, so he mostly loses. I think he wants to become a Furret someday, though.

*Horsea/Snail/m* - _level 18_
We did an experiment in Biology class with plants, and they sent us the pieces of the plant we needed in the mail. I was shocked to find a tiny Horsea packaged with the plant (we'll pretend it was a big plant), and immediately placed the seahorse (actually several snails in real life) in a pot of water until I could fill up a bathtub for him. I didn't do very well on the experiment, distracted by trying to keep my Sentret away from Snail, but I did get a new team member.

*Pidgey/Clover/m*- _level 6_
My newest Pokemon is a Pidgey named Clover. My mother woke up one morning to find my dad's Growlithe (who is actually a cat) chasing a wild baby Pidgey around the living room. She managed to get it away from him and back outside, but it was clearly in no condition to return to the wild. Worried, I tried to convince it to come inside one of my remaining Pokeballs so I could take it to the Pokemon Center, but the stubborn bird dodged every one of them, hopping around in the clover. I didn't want to hurt it, but it needed help, so I challenged it to a battle against Qwill. I managed to catch the Pidgey in my last Pokeball, and once he was healthy again, he decided to join me out of some sort of sense of responsibility for his loss (in real life there were two babies and their moms took them away). Still, I'm happy to have another friend.

I'm still not very good yet, and until I finish school I won't be able to do much training. But I hope to take these Pokemon on my quest someday, and enter them in the league.


----------



## Wargle (Aug 15, 2010)

Location: Around New York ((City or State? dundundunnnn))

Persian - LV 42 Lazy, but funny cat. We got him from a breeder. Nicknamed 'Dustpelt'
Arcanine - LV 38 A friend to Dustpelt, He's always trying to act like the boss around the house. Persian takes him down a couple of knotches. Bought from Pet Store.
Chatot - LV 35 The sixth one we've had. Pet store bought.
Crobat - LV 32 Was leading a gang of Zubats when he was a Golbat. Mom caught him with some cookies as bait. How odd.
Lots of misc. fish pokemon. 
Gyrados - LV 23 recently evolved from the above gang. She mothered most of the fish we own.
And finally - Meowth, level 28 Persian is sure taking a liking to her. Maybe some possible little Meowths later.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 15, 2010)

This is interesting...

that new Pigeon pokemon (Sorry don't know the name off the top of my head) around level 9 or 10, cuz I'm lazy. Many trips to the near city.
Murkrow, level 30 or 40, I see crows/Ravens a lot, and for a long time.
a Politoed, perhaps, I've actually seen a few toads around my place. level 28. not too often.
Yanma/yanmega level 34 because I see dragonflies.
Swalot, level 37, we have a lot of trash.
many other bird pokemon, of varying levels, because our backyard is like a sanctuary for them, its weird.
That's all I can think of...


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Aug 16, 2010)

Starting area: Well-wooded suburbs about an hour from Detroit.

Glalie (M), lv48 -- Found as a Snorunt that was hit by a car some years ago. We took it in. Nicknamed Fortune.

Swablu (F), lv30 -- Found in the park, alone instead of with a flock. 

Lopunny (F), lv28 -- Bought from the pet store. Nicknamed Molly. (We actually have a lop named Molly)

Ninjask (M), lv24 -- Found hurt in the yard as a Nincada.

Shedinja, lv24 -- Found when Nincada evolved.

That would be it, except for maybe more bug Pokemon. We have a lot of bugs around here.


----------



## Jester (Aug 16, 2010)

Starting Location: Just outside of city limits in Great Falls, MT

Stantler: Due to a whole herd of them passing by our house constantly. 

Buneary: A lone buneary that formerly had been hiding behind our garage

Glameow and Purugly: Brother and Sister. Adopted when they were kits.

Skitty: A small male skitty. Rescued from dogs at a local state fair.

Persian: A rather large male persian. Leader of all the other feline pokemon in the house.


----------



## Green (Aug 16, 2010)

location: OKLAHOMA >:|a

pokemon:

arbok (m) lv45: little guy bit me once when he was an ekans. hunted him down and caught him.

deoxys (n) lv100: THE ALIENS

THEY CAME FOR ME


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 16, 2010)

I would also have quite the powerful Pachirisu.

Dang Squirrels!


----------



## Thorne (Aug 16, 2010)

I wouldn't have any because I can't even take care of normal pets.


----------



## Espeon (Aug 17, 2010)

Starting location: Reading, United Kingdom.

Where I live is between the town centre and the edge of town. Once you hit the end of the buildings, you end up in area of field upon field in the country, interspersed with dense coniferious woodlands. Human settlements are far and few between once you end up heading towards the countryside and are very seldom larger than a few houses and a country shop or two. A lot of the fields contain animals such as cows, sheep and soforth. Going on work experience would mean that I frequently visit these areas and would likely have some Pokémon from there, as well as Pokémon from my own local, urban area.


Stinky Winky, Skitty, (f), level 7. A family pet, hence the strange name. A cat based off of a real life pet, adopted from a rescue centre as a replacement for the last cat we had, a Persian, who died after a month of battling several medical conditions and veterinary visits.
Miltank, (f), level 22. Work experience doesn't come without its benefits. Working with milking cattle in Somerset, Southwest England, for a week gave me an oppotunity to catch a Miltank.
Flaaffy, (m), level 24. When lambing season comes around, the farmers tend to rid themselves of male animals, which provide no use as they hold no capacity for giving birth and, need only one male to impregnate an entire flock. Rescued from slaughter as a lamb.
Tauros, (m) level 28. Similarly to lambing season, calving season also happens once every year. Baby bulls are sent to slaughter for meat due to their uselessness in milk production, being unable to give birth and, for the small numbers needed to cause another breeding season. Rescued from slaughter as a calf.
Haunter, (f), level 52. My family and I live in a house which is around 130 years old. In its history, a young girl died of disease in my parents' bedroom. The Haunter captured had evidently been manifesting itself as the ghost of the young, diseased girl for nearly 70 years.
Honchkrow, (m), level 38. My friends and I tend to go out at night rather than in the day. Living in an urban area with some trees, it is merely natural that Murkrow would inhabit the area. Dusk Stones, though rare, aren't terribly difficult to find for sale in large towns.


----------



## Hogia (Aug 23, 2010)

A female Pidgeot, not shiny, and very fast.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 24, 2010)

Starting location: a house on a lake, surrounded by forest, in Middlebury (a.k.a. amishville) IN.

Spearow lvl. 5 [flyleaf] (R.I.P) We were getting ready to go out on a friday morning, when my mom stumbles upon an injured Spearow. It had bite marks on it, so it looked like it had been attacked by a meowth/sneasel. We put it in a cage, and took care of it ffor about a week. Sadly, it died ;-;. We buried it in our backyard. R.I.P, ;ittle guy. (this is true, it actually happened with a sparrow.)

Umbreon, lvl. 42. [Noche/Ebony/Shadow] One night, when the Hoothoot are.... hooting, I heard a sound out of the ordinary. :_vee.._ it literally scared the crap out of me. I saw, standing out side my door, in a little porch area, a tiny little Eevee. it looked scared, so we started feeding it. it became very happy. one night, it evolved into an Umbreon. Recently, We had a large issue, A giant Houndoom ran up, and started tortuing the Umbreon. Shadow was hidden, but the Houndoom. kept guarding the spot where it was, not letting it go. The little umbreon did something very brave: it spat at the Houndoom's feet. The Houndoom went crazy, and tried to kill it. we got in the way took the Umbreon in the house and shooed away the Houndoom. the Umbreon is currently living on our porch. (all true, except for evolution, Umbreon is a black kitten, and the Houndoom was a doberman.)


----------



## Rai-CH (Aug 24, 2010)

Staring Location- Victoria, Australia.

Team:
*Goldeen x 3 - Cally, Dawn and Fluro*, around level 8. I used to have more but they died.  I bought them from the local aquarium one day. They can't leave their tank so I haven't gotten the chance to train them. They don't even have Pokeballs yet.
*Murkow - Cryptic*, around level 18. It was hanging around the bus stop so I decided to catch it. Doesn't like me too much and it attacks me so I keep it in its Pokeball.
*Tentacool*, around level 25. I saw it all dried up on a beach. Knowing about my fear of jellyfish, my dad caught it and gave it to me as a joke. It hasn't been out of its Pokeball since.
*Ledian - Starry*, around level 15. There was a mini swarm of Ledybas at one of my previous schools. I caught one and evolved it.
*Ariados - Toxic*, around level 27. Caught it as a Spinarak when it somehow made its way into my bathroom. He's my strongest Pokemon at the moment, because most of the people I battle are scared of spiders so we usually win by default.
*Spearow - Magpie*, around level 3. My most recent capture. It kept crashing into the windows at school so I caught it so it wouldn't injure itself any more. Now it crashes into the windows at home -_-

I have such a boring team lol. I live in the suburbs so you're lucky to find anything other than birds and bugs around.

These stories are all semi-true. I do own 3 Goldfish, and my Dad likes to tease me by throwing dried up jellyfish at me XD Spiders also like to hang around my bathroom, crows seem to like flying really low around me so it looks like they are attacking me and there was once a mini-ladybug swarm at my old school. While there is a bird that likes to attack its reflection on the windows at my current school, it's a magpie and I don't think there's any magpie pokemon so I just picked a random flying-type.


----------



## AtomicPokabu (Sep 25, 2010)

Starting location:between houstin and austin,Texas.

Team:
*Kabutops*Found him as a fossil in texas, And revived him into a kabuto. After years of nourishment, He turned into a kabutops.He is not aggressive however, Instead he helps us cook,So his name is Kabutopchef.
*Houndoom*When I was only One year old,my parents always needed to go to work.
I was on my own alot, and they needed someone to take care of me while I was gone. One day, they decided to get me a houndour. It warmed up to me and always ate my toys, it was my best friend. Now that I am older, she is now a houndoom.My family names our pokemon after the stars, so her name was callisto,or cali.She is now blind.
*Meowth x2*mischevious pokemon,both rescues. Named hector and Jupiter.
*Oddly coloured butterfree*The day I was born, A beutifully coloured metapod had turned into a butterfree.Luckily,my mom had pokeballs at hand, she caught it and ever since then luck has been in my favour.


----------



## H-land (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmm. This take a lot of thinking, actually. Man why am I even bothering to do this right now, when I'm so tired?
Right, because I can't stop myself.


Starting Location: Central Ohio

Finneon- One way or another, I'm sure that I'd wind up with some sort of tropical fish in my party. When I was much younger, my sister and I had a freshwater aquarium, and we kept a small number of fish in it for some time, until we decided that it was all too much work, especially since the fish kept dying (we think that the one was eating the others). While it's unlikely that any of these fish would have survived until today even under optimal conditions, I'm sure that I wouldn't have gone to the Bahamas and not brought back any souvenirs. Even if I had to smuggle it through security, I'm sure I'd get me a pokemon.

Stantler- Back when my gramma and grampa were alive, I always liked to visit their house down in Marietta. It was way back in the woods, practically engulfed by the non-contingent monstrosity that is Wayne National Forest. Though I liked to spend a lot of time inside whenever I went, since gramma had satellite and we didn't, it was also fun to go outside every once in a while. I think I've seen a deer in the yard at that house a time or two, and who knows? Under other circumstances, I might have caught a Stantler.

Corphish- The best thing about my gramma's house was probably the run out front that I used to like to play in. It wasn't much more than a persistant trickle, even when I'd dam it up with rocks, and it wasn't much good to fish in, but I think I've seen a crawdad or two in the water. They were just tiny things, but damn, any sorta Corphish is gonna beat the pants offova Pachirisu when it comes to "interesting".

Pelipper- When I was a kid, it seems now like we'd go on vacation to Myrtle Beach every year. I never saw too much in the way of wildlife when I went there; no coral, no fish (because I'm not an angler), no sea slugs in the tide pool. I'm not sure I've even seen a tide pool there. They always had seagulls, though. And why wouldn't they? They don't call 'em seagulls for living in Kroger's parking lots in Ohio. I probably would have caught one at some point, and it well might have evolved by now.

Persian- I've lived in a house with cats most my life. They may be a pain sometimes, and may not be able to live with 'em, but it's sure that you can't live without 'em. I've had four cats over the span of my life. Shadow died when I was 12ish, and she was 18 years old, I believe. She was a recluse, as far as cats go, and a prime lap cat. I guess I might characterize her as a Persian. Kippy was amazing. He was so skiddish and frisky and cowardly and adorable, and so very fuzzy, too. He fits the persona of a Skitty almost to a T, I'd say. He passed away a little over a year and a half ago. I think the official COD was organ failure. But we still had another cat, Zoey, who liked to hog our attention. She's quite the talker, and known for her plant-eating tendancies. I'd say she's most like a Persian, too, if only because she'll get dirty to get to her plants, unlike a Glameow. She's probably the one I'd take with me, since she's most my cat. We have a fourth cat, Hiram, who seems almost Kippy's polar opposite. He's big and fluffy, but totally laid back and nonchalant. I'm not sure which cat pokemon I'd associate him with, but I probably wouldn't be taking him with me on my travels, anyway.


----------



## Eonrider (Oct 1, 2010)

This is a really neat idea.

Leviathan the Gyarados and Neptune the Seaking-Lv45.  My first two Pokemon, my family moved into a new house, and discovered the owner had left behind a Magikarp and a Goldeen in a pond.  I was about 4.  of course, I wasn't old enough to train them yet, but I blew all my money on Rare Candies at the dairy to evolve Magikarp anyway.  My parents weren't happy, but let me keep him anyway.

Monarch the Butterfree-Lv43.  My grandparents have some plants in their garden that Caterpies seem to love, so I did what anyone would do and caught one.

Magnitude the Golem-Lv41.  Caught in the same house.  I liked to collect rocks when I was little, and imagine my surprise when I 'collected' a Geodude!  I raised him diligently against my friends Pokemon until he evolved, and then traded him back between us so he would evolve again.

Kai Iwi the Huntail-Lv39.  I go on holiday at the same lake every year, and once I was in my Dad's boat, and a Huntail jumped out of the water onto the boat.  It looked weak, so Dad caught it, and when it was better, gave it to me.  I named him after the lake we found him at, Kai Iwi.

Fush'n'Chups the Pelliper-Lv38.  Sometimes when I go to the beach, I end up having Fish and chips for dinner.  Of course, Wingulls want some too, and one was brave enough to actually steal some while our backs were turned, so I caught it and raised it.

Bread the Kenhorou-Lv33.  I was at the park with my friend and I was trying to catch some bird Pokemon, but I didn't have any of my Pokemon with me.  Luckily, a family was kind enough to give me some bread, so I used it to lure a Mamepato close enough for me to grab.

Parana the Farfetch'd-Lv 33.  I was at a different park this time, and it was close to a river, so there were lots of Farfetch'd around.  Once more I'd forgotten my Pokemon, but this time I didn't have any bread.  I ended using the rather crude strategy of chasing one so its head got caught in a fence (hey, I was 6) before I caught it.  I named him after the park I caught him at.

Fire Fist the Blaziken-Lv37.  I was at my cousins' house.  They live on a farm, so I get to play with the farm Pokemon.  I grew especially close to a newly hatched Torchic, so I was allowed to take him home with me.  I was overjoyed, seeing as Blaziken is my favourite Pokemon, and trained him diligently until he evolved.

Nala the Choroneko-Lv30.  Adopted her from the SPCA when she was a kitten.  More of a family pet than a battler, but she has a competitive side to her so I allow her to battle on some occasions.

Sonicboom the Yanmega-Lv33.  My friend lives near a park, and this park is near a small forest with a river flowing through it.  There were a lot of Yanma around here, so we each caught one.  I really like Yanmega, so I raised it until it learned Ancientpower so it would evolve.

Havoc the Rotom-Lv25.  My family's microwave had been acting up for a while, but we thought it was just usual technology failure until it blasted a huge jet of flame out at us.  Of course, since I'd been raising Pokemon for a while now, the task fell to me to battle it.  The microwave revealed itself to be a Rotom, and was able to defeat Gyarados and Seaking easily.  Golem trapped it under a pile of rocks, so I decided to catch it.  Unfortunately, due to the Rock Slide and the Rotom's Overheats, the microwave no longer works.

Matrix the Porygon-Lv5.  My newest addition, I recently started taking IT and all the students in the class were given a Porygon to help with computer functions.  I hope I don't have to give it back, as I really like the little guy.

That's it, although there is a stray Glameow hanging around my house, but she's timid and runs away from everyone and everything as soon as she sees them, so I haven't been able to get close enough to catch her yet.  While I'm still here, I'd like to give a R.I.P. to Sqwaky the Chatot, who was the class pet in Year Two at my school.


----------



## allitersonance (Oct 3, 2010)

Starting location: Greater Toronto Area

Ditto lv 30 - Either as a present or I managed to save up the money. It's the only pokémon I don't get bored with too quickly, since it managed to conform to whatever my obsession of the week was.

Porygon lv 18 - Also bought, because I wanted one at the time, but I found it wasn't as spectacular as I thought, especially since I lack computer skills. Spends a lot of time in its ball, but sometimes I send it on missions in my computer.

Spinarak lv 15 - Tons of spiders in my room. I generally had my ditto kill them, but then I decided to get one in order to kill off all the rest. Spends most of its time in its ball.

Pachirisu lv 8 - Plenty of squirrels around the area. I caught a young one fairly easily because it was there, but I got bored quickly. It lies in its ball at the bottom of a drawer somewhere.

Wingull lv 10 - Similarly to pachirisu, I caught it because it was there and I felt like it, one of my childhood trips to the beach. With dreams of flying on its back some day or having it deliver packages, I started training it obsessively for a few days... then I got bored with it. It, too, lies abandoned in its ball, probably not even by the pachirisu.


----------



## Hyozanryu (Oct 4, 2010)

Location: Eastern Pennsylvania, in a valley area east of the Appalation mountains; I live in a small town surrounded by woodland, with several streams and a pond in the vicinity.

Pokemon:

Nincada -> Ninjask (Lv: 20+)/Shedinja (Lv: 35) x1- When I was little, there way always this one tree that every year Nincada would crawl up, evolve, and fly away, leaving their shell behind. Well, one day, one of my grandma's friends came over with his two young boys, who thought it would be fun to  grab the shells and crush them via stomping on them. Lucky for a certain nincada, who had not yet hatched and was about to be crushed when I noticed, I was around that day. I quickly caught him, and when he had evolved in safety I left him go. I was sad to see him go, but I had kept his shell, which to my surprise turned into a Shedinja. Had it ever since.

Buneary -> Lopunny (Lv: 40) x1- Got my third buneary when I was around 4; (my previous 2 meeting sad fates. One died of sickness, and the other was eaten by a pack of houndour. :( ) So far he had outlived the previous by around 10 years, evolving sometime after we moved to our house, and is quite old. Still strong, but has been retired from use due to failing sight. (My sister also has two buneary of her own now)

Politoad (One shiny) (Lv: 30) x2- Gotten not too long ago from a guy who was working with my dad. He said that they kept hopping into his pool, so he caught them and gave them to me, seeing as I love the water types.

Barboach-> Whiscash (Lv: 33) x1- Caught down at the pond on our property a few summers ago. He now lives in my fishpond in the back yard.

Goldeen + Seaking (Lv: 5-27) x??/x(8-10)- Along with the whiscash, I also posses countless goldeen and numerous seaking. Many were bought from a fish store, but some were hatched and raised by me. (My mom also has a pond in the front yard with several goldeen/seaking as well) While many live in my pond, some instead live in a giant fishtank in my basement.

Magikarp (Lv: 5-34) x6- Accompanying the stated above are 6 magicarp of varying sizes, some of which I've had for two years, while others I just got this summer from the fish store. (My mom also has four magicarp, one of which is a shiny that she's had for at least five years. It's our longest lived.)

Surskit (Lv 1-13) x??- Living in swarms on my pond's surface are large families of surskit. While they are technically wild, I've cone to sorta think of them as my own. (I did capture the original 8 though.)

Finneon (Lv: 15) x1- Gift from my mom. Swims around in a bowl on my computer desk most of the time.

Barboach (Lv: 10) x4- In my room there is also a fishtank. Within are four barboach that I caught from the same pond that my whiscash was caught in. They are still quite young, however.

Remoraid (Lv: 7-10) x3- Along with the barboach, I also have 3 remoraid living in the tank that I got from a local fish store.

Treecko (Lv: 7) x2- Just got them today from this pet store my grandma took me to. she bought them for me as a present. So far haven't gotten around to training them yet.

The Deceased-  
Buneary x2 (Mentioned above)
Politoad x3
Poliwhirl x5
Ekans x1
Meowth x2- One was taken away, and is presumed dead, the other was shot.
Crogunk x4
Treeko x5
Whiscash x2
Barboach x5
Goldeen/Seaking x?? (lost count)
Magicarp x?? (lost count)
Remoraid x?? (lost count)
Finneon x9
Squirtle x2

Previously owned-
Ninjask x1 (Mentioned above)
Politoad x6
Poliwhirl x2
Scyther x2
Caterpie/Metapod/Butterfree x?? (lost count)
Rattata x1
Buneary x1   
Ekans x3                                          
Mudkip/Marshtomp x?? (lost count)


----------



## Risingbadge (Oct 25, 2010)

Location: Florida.

Lv?? Rotom x5 - We have one of each form. I own Rotom-Fa (Lv34); I take it anywhere I intend to stay for a long time. Mom owns Rotoms H, Fr, and W (Lv65); she's been teaching me to use them, and she might let me have them some day. My Stepdad owns Rotom-M (Lv40); I used to use it a lot, but now it's pretty much only his. There may also be a basic-form Rotom in my TV, but I can't prove that.

Lv38 Male Purugly x2 (Nicknames: Scat Cat, Ripley) - My grandparents owned them for a little while, but they passed ownership on to the immediate family when they were still Glameows. I've had them as far back as I can remember. One has already passed away, the girl, poor thing. The other two seem sprightly enough, but they're pretty old. They've been fat and happy all their lives though.

Lv30 Female Mightyena (Nickname: Sarah) - Technically belongs to my grandparents, but I spend a lot of time with her since they live with us now. Sweet little thing, she is. She's getting up there, though; lots of health conditions cropping up, and her fur's graying. You'd swear she's still a pup sometimes, the energy she has, but she gets worn out a lot more easily. She used to be well-trained but that's kinda gone out the window. Still listens to me, though.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 27, 2011)

I apologise for bringing this thread back up, but I was actually thinking about the same idea before I found it. Really.

Starting Location: Yorkshire, England.

Poliwrath/Politoad/Seismitoad - Once upon a time, we had an old sink full of tadpoles. They lasted about a day before the water dried up. Capturing one in a small round object, however, would probably do wonders for it's survivability. Alternatively, years later my dad dug a pond in the garden, which now gets tadpoles in it every year.

Raticate - When I was younger, I had some hamsters. However, there aren't any hamster pokémon (yet), so that won't work. However, the place where I got them specialised in breeding rats, and I've considered getting some a few times, so it's not too much of a stretch for me to have one over the non-existent hamster. That shop also sold them as adults, so Raticate is as likely as Rattata

Kingler - We spent a lot of one summer holiday crabbing at the harbour of the place we were staying at. We caught a lot of crabs. We released them, but in the pokémon world things may have turned out a little differently.

Unfezant/Fearow/Swellow - My parents put food out for the birds, and there's quite a few pigeons, sparrows and martins (which also breed under the edge of the roof) around, which would match the first forms of these three.

Ducklett/Swanna - My grandparents live in a retirement village thing, which has quite a few ducks, which are probably wild, around. I've spent enough time down there, especially when they have young, that I may well have picked one up by now.

Pacharisu - There's a squirrel that came for the bird food. It now gets fed itself, and has been into the house on occasion when nuts have been left on the floor inside the patio door for it.

Minccino - We have Chinchillas. That is all.

Goldeen/Seaking - I briefly had a goldfish, as part of those that lived in my dad's fish tank, but it died. A pokémon may have been more hardy, or at least worth more effort to save or replace, but alternatively once the survivors were moved to the pond outside and were joined by some Koi, they actually bred, hence a few new youngsters.

Other possibilities:

A bug type (mainly Butterfly/Moth/Bee/Spider/Ladybird-based ones) - I've seen plenty of insects flying around. Capturing one doesn't seem improbable, although I don't see many larval stages (but if they were a foot long I guess they'd be more obvious. I haven't seen many caterpillars though, so it'd probably be the evolved forms I got. We've had (small) spiders around the house, as well as moths at night and bees/wasps in summer. Butterflies are also common in summer, and there was that one time I was on holiday and a whole swarm of them came in off the sea...

Buneary/Lopunny - for two years I helped out with the rabbits at an animal sanctuary. I didn't take any because we already had guinea pigs and I knew I was probably leaving home to go to uni long before a rabbit would have died. However, if said rabbits were pokémon, things may have turned out differently. May also substitute for the guinea pigs we had, a couple of which came from the sanctuary, although years before I worked there.

A cat-based pokémon - again, from the rescue centre. My brother has more significant issues with dogs than my dad does with cats, and the cat issues are more easily solved by pokéball technology.

A grass-type (particularly Cacturne/Maractus/Carnivine) - I've been dragged to a lot of garden centres in my childhood, and I've had a fair few flowers that were planted in the garden (and I think some Ivy I planted is still there), but the ones I really identify as 'mine' are two cacti (still around) and a venus flytrap (not still around).

A rock-type (particularly the Geodue/Roggenrola lines) - I have, on occasion, been walking in the hills. I have also, on occasion, been down caverns. At one point, I was collecting various rocks. Translate to pokémon and I may have a rock-type of some sort.

Wingull/Pelliper - there's quite a few seagulls around where I grew up, especially in winter, despite being nowhere near the coast. I also went on holiday to a lot of seaside resorts, where they're abundant - to the point where they're actually pests and a lot of resorts would probably have no problem with a trainer catching one.

Fish-based pokémon - my grandfather fishes in the local canal, and my dad moved onto tropical fish when the goldfish went into the pond. Some other fish is definitely possible.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 27, 2011)

I would have at least a dozen fish-like Pokemon, half of them deceased, and numerous Shellos.
I have a medium-large fish tank that I've had for at least 3-4 years, but other than that, we've never had any pets (My mother is allergic to cats and dogs).


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 28, 2011)

Location: Log cabin deep within a PA forest.

[Ace, Flame, Julia] Growlithe (2-male. 1-female, lvls: 5, 16, 21)  x3: I have caught them as they are abandoned or rejected from thief pack or family.

[Ember] Arcanine(Female lvl 13)x1: Given to me as a gift on my Grandfather's will as he was a cop and his Arcanine had a litter but only one survived, mine.

[Red] Garados(male, shiny, lvl 42) x1: Given to me as a pet when I was only 5, I secretly trained him and by the time I was able to start my adventure he was a garados.

[Crystal] Chandelure(female, lvl 50) x1: I found it as a lvl 23 litwick in a construction site being abused to shine light on the workers and never being cares for, I broke her out and she has since been with me.

[Чудо (pronounced chudo{like judo} and is russian for miracle)]Joltik(male lvl 13) x1: funny story behind this pokemon, I hated spiders. So one day I was in my basement and say him in the shadows and naturally went to get a broom to shoo him away, but when I got up close I saw he was hurt and nursed him back to health, but I still don't like most spiders.

[Fire fist] Darumaka(Male, shiny, lvl 21) I met him while
In NY, he was found beat and abandoned in an ally, along with his brother. He is a tough fighter, unfortunatly his brother was not and passed on before help could arrive. Fire fist has a fiery spirit which lead to his name.

[majestytisch-German for majestic] Cinccino(female, lvl 33) Given as a gift from a wealthy family for finding their lost lilipup, we didn't get along well at first. But then when mightyena attacked her and I showed how much o cared, we grew close. She is always shy, and loves to sit  only head or shoulders.


----------



## Aletheia (May 5, 2011)

The only pets I've ever had were a pair of turtles that I was quite fond of.

Also, squirtle was the first Pokemon I ever used, so naturally I'd get me one of those.

Oh, and keep it from evolving because wartortle(s?) are not cute :[


----------



## Palamon (May 19, 2011)

What Pokemon would I realistically have? Treecko and Sneasel as my companions.

Litwick and Mienfoo as pets.

And Dewott as a guard.


----------



## Munchkin (May 26, 2011)

I live in the Northeastern region of the US.
As a note, the only one of these Pokémon I still currently have in my house is Kato =x


[Kato] *Houndoom* (M)
He's kind of middle-aged, already getting lazier =/ We got him when he was still a (somewhat) young Houndour - my brother's friend's female Houndoom had some puppies that they couldn't keep, so my brother adopted one. He evolved into Houndoom soon after obtaining.

A multitude of random temporary *Growlithe* and *Houndour*. My brother caught them, trained them for a bit, then sold them to his friends 0-o I guess you could call him a Pokémon breeder? =p

*Skitty* (F)
She was a baby really. We found her on the neighbor's roof, crying out loud and afraid to climb back down. So my brother climbed up there, brought her down, and we took care of her for a while. But then my Houndoom attacked her nearly to the point of fainting, so we gave her, along with a Pokéball for when she got old enough, to my brother's friend Officer Jenny.

*Treecko* (M) Actually an iguana, but I couldn't think of a lizard Pokémon that felt fitting =x
My brother caught him at the Safari Zone =p

*Squirtle* (M)
We were watching him for a friend someone we know =x The saddest part of running a Pokémon Daycare is giving back the Pokémon you've so lovingly raised and grown attached to =,(


I just noticed, I haven't caught any Pokémon yet 0-o I've been old enough to be a trainer already! =,(


----------

